# Foaming bath whip without slsa?



## regansoap (Feb 2, 2016)

Is it possible to make foaming bath whip without using slsa?  Many thanks.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 3, 2016)

Anybody ???   Helloooooooooooo


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 3, 2016)

Give it time - you had called this thread "Hello there" and so I think most people would have thought that it was just an introduction post.  I renamed it, so hopefully when more people come online later they will notice it by a more meaningful title and be able to offer you some advice.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 3, 2016)

Something like this?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHTkqP21-E[/ame]


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2016)

I make a foaming bath butter base using sodium coco sulfate noodles and Plantapon LGC Sorb.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2016)

No need to be sorry, Regan!

DO you guys find these products foam up like one of the crumbling bath bars? I have never made them but was going to give it a go when I checked out the SLSA prices and decided it made things too dear fro my hobbying heart. 

How do they compare, would you say?


----------



## regansoap (Feb 19, 2016)

Unfortunately sulfate noodles and plantapon lgc sorb. Is not possible to buy in uk.  And slsa is so expensive here its prohibitive.    I was hoping there was a sort of cold process/hot process whipped soap that could be used instead any replies would be most appreciated. Tia


----------



## lsg (Feb 19, 2016)

You can use SCI noodles in combination with Coca Betaine or DSL mild.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 19, 2016)

Lg thank you so much for your reply I will have to look at what those things are and see if I can get them cheaply here.  I have got polysorb80 would that be any good??


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 19, 2016)

Polysorbates are "very very mild non-foaming, non-lathering non-ionic cleansers ... they will increase the mildness and reduce irritation in surfactant products. They will suppress the foam slightly..."

Source: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/09/esters-polysorbates.html


----------



## lsg (Feb 19, 2016)

regansoap said:


> Lg thank you so much for your reply I will have to look at what those things are and see if I can get them cheaply here.  I have got polysorb80 would that be any good??



No, that is not the purpose of polysorbates.  As Deanna suggested, click the Swiftcratymonkey link and check out the info about the use of polysorbates.


----------

